# British Telecom Film from the 1980s



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Recently found on Youtube. Never seen this one before, features footage of GKA, GLD, Rugby and Goonhilly. Reckon made around 1986 or so.






Larry +


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting video which raises two questions, where did it all go wrong and where is Marconi?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

It's really not so much that anything went wrong … more the technology raced ahead at lightning speed.

I'm reminded of a young Post Office engineer (before BT it was the Post Office) called Tommy Flowers who was seconded to Bletchley Park to help with a certain problem they had during World War Two.

A machine based code known as Lorenz was being analysed (very successfully) by the mighty mathematical intellects that Bletchley is famous for. Young Tommy decided that such a system, because of its speed, should be deciphered by a machine in order to get the intelligence in time, an idea which even those mighty intellects baulked at.

He decided to build it anyway. The first digital programmable computer, and it worked !! There's a story that some reports were deciphered by the computer Colossus before they arrived on Hitler's desk !!

Communications engineering has provided much of the startling technology that we enjoy today.

Sadly it put many of us out of a job, me included. But .. other jobs were made available … silver lining and all that. (Gleam)


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for that link - I didn't half sit up when I saw the ship at the end of the film - Mysia - my first ship 1972 - GYZA (==D)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

and after GYZA... GCC Cullercoats Radio.


----------

